# Guadalupe/Seguin Area cabin/rental recommendation



## hudsonc (Sep 4, 2012)

Thinking about a long weekend somewhere in this area. Anyone know of camps with nice cabins or houses to rent? What areas to avoid, those that are more laid back. River likely preferred over lake. Thanks.


----------



## pknight6 (Nov 8, 2014)

hudsonc said:


> Thinking about a long weekend somewhere in this area. Anyone know of camps with nice cabins or houses to rent? What areas to avoid, those that are more laid back. River likely preferred over lake. Thanks.


We have a family reunion every year at the Haven River Inn in Comfort. It is a little bit of a walk down to the river, but not bad. There is a small dam and the fishing is good for small bass and sunfish. They have a nice pool and the grounds are very pretty. They have rooms in the main house, or cabins.

http://www.havenriverinn.com/


----------

